# low maintenance plants



## johnritchie30 (Jun 21, 2009)

HELP? I have a 125 gallon tank with texas holey rock, and small fish like guppies , neon and cardinal tetras. I really want to do a heavily planted tank, but Im in the military and being gone for up to 12 months at a time and someone " babysitting" my tank I need something low maintenance. Can anyone help?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you have lights on a timer, you can easily neglect anubias nana and java moss that long. Neither one takes very well to planting the rhizome so they must be planted very high in the substrate. The usual practice is to tie them to something with fishing line and then let them reach roots down to the substrate on their own. I also have good success using anacharis as a floating plant. As long as someone is feeding the fish and doing occasional water changes, these plants will thrive on neglect. None of them need much light so be careful you don't cause an algae problem with too much light or lights on too long.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Java ferns are also a good one. Any of your mosses will do, you can tie any of these plants to the rock and would end up looking like a mountain side.


----------



## johnritchie30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, and good luck on the 220 Susankat. Thats what Im hoping for soon as I hit the states again, but hard to do from Afghanistan.LOL. Any way my plan is to use texas holey rock. What do you think?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One thing you will need to find out is how much texas holy rock will change your ph. And what you decide to keep in there fish wise. Most holy rock is used for cichlid tanks that require harder water.


----------



## johnritchie30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Im mostly keeping guppies, neon and cardinal tetras. Pretty easy to maintain so Im going that route for now.


----------



## Saca (Jun 13, 2009)

You must take into account that a rise in pH due wings rocks can be very damaging to the neon and cardinal TETRAS.

In the case of plants that need less attention are anubias nana and java moss, should not be a very intense light, nor more than 10 hours daily because if you have a very intense light and more than 10 hours a day anubias Nanny and the java moss is filled with algae.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Some crypt wendtii's would work. As would Ceratopteris Thalictroides. This can grow rather large and bushy. My barbs and danios love swimming through it.


----------



## Saca (Jun 13, 2009)

These plants are also slow growing and easy maintenance :

- Microsorum pteropus .

- Echinodorus ozelot .

- Cryptocoryne beckettii, crispatula , cordata . . . .


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Crypts, Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias, Swords, A. Crispis all are low maintenance (and low light) plants.


----------



## johnritchie30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey sorry everybody for not responding, but been out for a couple days. Thanks for the great ideas and Ill start this project soon as possible.


----------

